# Insurance renewal



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm renewing my commercial insurance and found a decent rate. Yippee. Glad to have that hellish process behind me for another year.

My agent was very cagey about coverage for UBER. I'm covered as is, but they don't like it. Technically I can be in the UBER BLACK network with their policy, but I can tell that they will be scrutinizing closely my usage of it should I ever have a claim.

Just one more thing to look out for. I think I'm about out of reasons to bother with UBER anymore.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

What do you mean by "commercial"? Is this an Accord or just a personal policy that is coverning you for use as ride-share?


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Courageous said:


> What do you mean by "commercial"? Is this an Accord or just a personal policy that is coverning you for use as ride-share?


Commercial Livery. I'm a limo


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

stuber said:


> Commercial Livery. I'm a limo


You're limo AND drive UberX? If UberX, did Uber accept your commercial policy ?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Courageous said:


> You're limo AND drive UberX? If UberX, did Uber accept your commercial policy ?


Uh, yes they DO accept fwiw. And there certainly isn't a RULE against having adequate insurance from the drivers end. Where you got that idea from is kinda weird.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uh, yes they DO accept fwiw. And there certainly isn't a RULE against having adequate insurance from the drivers end. Where you got that idea from is kinda weird.


"Weird" indeed, I agree.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Courageous said:


> "Weird" indeed, I agree.


Maybe some kind of denial reaction on your end.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Uh, yes they DO accept fwiw. And there certainly isn't a RULE against having adequate insurance from the drivers end. Where you got that idea from is kinda weird.


I have heard this same thing. Uber not accepting commercial insurance policies for UberX. Not sure where I read it but it was just recently.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Courageous said:


> You're limo AND drive UberX? If UberX, did Uber accept your commercial policy ?


The commercial drivers (BLACK/SUV) use UBER. BLACK and SUV can run X, but they don't. Those X rates are too low. BLACK and SUV requires commercial livery insurance and all the the local permits, plus all the regular X requirements.

My point was that some commercial insurance underwriting is now charging additional for drivers using UBER. They don't like the risk because UBER is more similar to taxi than to limousines. Taxi insurance is more expensive than limo sedan insurance because taxi jobs or UBER jobs are inherently more risky. I guess.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I have heard this same thing. Uber not accepting commercial insurance policies for UberX. Not sure where I read it but it was just recently.


Probably from the same person who erroneously stated such


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Probably from the same person who erroneously stated such


Before you go accusing one as being in error, send an email to Uber and ask...as I did. How many times do you need to hear me say that Uber, more than once, told me they DO NOT allow UberX to carry commercial policy. (You're the big champion on doing your OWN research for answers rather than helping your fellow driver out, right?) Send them an email and see for yourself before unfounded accusations. Not only was I rejected IN PERSON for UberX with commercial policy, but later, in email as well.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Before you go accusing one as being in error, send an email to Uber and ask...as I did. How many times do you need to hear me say that Uber, more than once, told me they DO NOT allow UberX to carry commercial policy. (You're the big champion on doing your OWN research for answers rather than helping your fellow driver out, right?) Send them an email and see for yourself before unfounded accusations. Not only was I rejected IN PERSON for UberX with commercial policy, but later, in email as well.


That is very curious. In my market it's a different story. I know several people running on the X platform who have commercial livery insurance. UBER apparently doesn't object, because these guys are in their system. I think it may be determined locally. The UBER fiefdoms each run a bit differently.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Before you go accusing one as being in error, send an email to Uber and ask...as I did. How many times do you need to hear me say that Uber, more than once, told me they DO NOT allow UberX to carry commercial policy. (You're the big champion on doing your OWN research for answers rather than helping your fellow driver out, right?) Send them an email and see for yourself before unfounded accusations. Not only was I rejected IN PERSON for UberX with commercial policy, but later, in email as well.


I don't have to ask them crap because I know better from UBER as well, so NO I don't believe you one little tiny bit.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I don't have to ask them crap because I know better from UBER as well, so NO I don't believe you one little tiny bit.


Can you come up with ONE sane reason why I would lie about this? Just one?


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Courageous said:


> Can you come up with ONE sane reason why I would lie about this? Just one?


Uh, because it's a stupid conclusion?


----------



## Piotrowski (Sep 9, 2014)

What stupid in this thread is the idea that because it this way or that way in this this state or that state (let alone different countries) it has to be that way where I am. It's 100% possible that they could prohibit comm. ins. in one state and not others for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Piotrowski said:


> What stupid in this thread is the idea that because it this way or that way in this this state or that state (let alone different countries) it has to be that way where I am. It's 100% possible that they could prohibit comm. ins. in one state and not others for all sorts of reasons.


Stipulating or prohibiting any independent contractor from obtaining their own suitable insurance would provide a very enjoyable visit to an attorney to initiate a lawsuit. Bring it ****ers.


----------

